

Ask HN: CraigsList alternative idea? - hajrice

Hi everyone. I was thinking about the idea of a CraigsList alternative?<p>I know it's all about execution, but is this market a bit overpopulated(in terms of solutions)? 
After all, the only thing wrong with CraigsList is the design?(sorry, I might be wrong, CraigsList doesn't support my country-Bosnia and Herzegovina)<p>I'd really like to hear your opinion on this, I'm interested in creating something out of it! :)
======
pg
There are 3 just in this current YC cycle: Listia, Renthop, and another that
isn't launched yet.

~~~
hajrice
Thanks for the info. I really like this RentHop.

